# Thank you very much, we have an announcement to make..



## Ziff (Sep 1, 2009)

On july 4th of this year...

_It's some video taken from an anime or something like that. Read the forum rules, you must give a (even if pretty general) description of the link -C_


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

NO NOT THE MOON!! PLOX!!


----------

